

Running a recipe website, traffic seem promising? - neostim

Completely subjective I&#x27;m sure, but my cousin and I run a healthy recipe website, it started out as a hobby but I feel like we&#x27;re getting some decent traffic and was curious if others felt the amount of traffic we were getting was above average or worth exploring different ways of monetizing it, we do about $250&#x2F;month in Google adsense right now with it pretty much just sitting idle.<p>Some of our stats:<p>Pinterest: 
Average Monthly Viewers: 2,250,000
Average Monthly Engaged: 70,000<p>Intagram: 97,000 followers
Facebook: 12,000 likes<p>Google Analytics:<p>Past 30 days:<p>167,000 sessions
317,000 pageviews
Bounce Rate: 56%
Average Session Duration: 1m23s<p>Just wanted to get some thoughts from others, as I&#x27;m really not sure if this amount of traffic for a recipe site is even that high.
======
petervandijck
It's a great start, those are pretty good numbers.

Your bounce rate seems a little high, maybe try Outbrain or something to show
people relevant stuff once they land on your site.

You should think about starting to collect emails (not sure how relevant to a
recipe site).

The low hanging fruit seems to be (without actually seeing the site): 1\. keep
people a little longer on the site 2\. you didn't mention where people were
coming from

There's no such thing as average traffic. You're doing great, especially on
social. Keep it up and double down on the things that work. If you share your
site we can give feedback on layout and such that can affect traffic and
revenue.

~~~
neostim
Thanks!

We do collect emails (last I checked it was about 2,000...about 8 months
ago)... but not too sure what to try and send out.

Our layout isn't the best, we've got a much much better layout/back end almost
done we'll be launching with, but please feel free to critique, the site is
ripped recipes dot com

I feel like our adsense could be higher based on the money others are making
with their traffic, but it's hard to compare since their entirely different
niche's and audience vs ours.

